# Film Score Mock-ups in StaffPad



## stevebarden (Oct 15, 2020)

I’ve been doing quite a few mock-ups of films scores in StaffPad lately. This has been good practice for learning StaffPad and improving my digital handwriting skills. It also tests the limitations of what the app can handle compared to using my DAW.

Star Wars Main Title (StaffPad)



Munchkin Musical Sequence - from The Wizard of Oz (StaffPad)



Flight - from Psycho (StaffPad )



1M2 Kidnapped - from North By Northwest (StaffPad)



4M2B Peabody Barn Pt 2 - from Back to the Future (StaffPad)



4M3 Ditches DeLorean - from Back to the Future (StaffPad)


----------



## jonathanparham (May 27, 2021)

stevebarden said:


> 4M2B Peabody Barn Pt 2 - from Back to the Future (StaffPad)
> 
> 
> 
> 4M3 Ditches DeLorean - from Back to the Future (StaffPad)



I just started the BTTF from Omni in StaffPad as well. I'm working on the 3M1 Disentngrating Delorean.


----------

